# New O&W Pilot Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Massive 46mm Case, Love the hands. :


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep that's lovely. I agree that the hands look good but the diameter puts it out of the question for me







. Great watch though.

How much are they?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are Â£159.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That's quite nice too, Roy, much more appealing than the Rangers I think.

Si


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice watch, nice hands, good price.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What is the lug spacing? 24mm?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lugs are 22mm.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It sucks,









but that Cougar Diver is a bit juicy










Just wish I didn't have so many divers.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Try again.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to have one of those.

I reckon it's the best all round bread and butter watch on the planet.

Excluding the RLT's of course


----------

